# A Walk among the Tombstones on Blu-ray and DVD Jan 13th (Digital HD Dec 16th)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

LIAM NEESON AND DAN STEVENS STAR IN THE GRITTY ACTION THRILLER BASED ON THE BEST-SELLING NOVEL



A WALK AMONG

THE TOMBSTONES



ON DIGITAL HD DECEMBER 16, 2014

AND BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK AND DVD JANUARY 13, 2015

FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT 


“Liam Neeson is at his best! – James Oster, JOBLO.com

“Sensational, riveting, & powerful” — Joel Amos, Moviefanatic.com


Universal City, California, November 12, 2014 –A Walk Among the Tombstones, starring Liam Neeson (Non-Stop, The Grey, Taken series) and Dan Stevens (The Guest, “Downton Abbey”) debuts on Digital HD on December 16, 2014, and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack and DVD on January 13, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Based on Lawrence Block’s best-selling series of mystery novels and directed and written by Academy Award-nominated writer Scott Frank (Out of Sight, Minority Report, The Wolverine), A Walk Among the Tombstones is produced by Jersey Films’ Danny DeVito.



In this intense thriller, Liam Neeson plays Matt Scudder, an ex-NYPD cop turned unlicensed private investigator who reluctantly agrees to help a drug trafficker (Dan Stevens) hunt down the men who brutally murdered his wife. When the PI learns that this is not the first time that these men have committed this sort of twisted crime -- nor will it be the last -- he must blur the line between right and wrong as he races to track the deviants through the backstreets of New York City before they kill again



The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 

Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home; featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD, exclusive extras and theater-quality surround sound.
DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away.
DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download.



Bonus Features Exclusively on Blu-Ray™

MATT SCUDDER: PRIVATE EYE - Author Lawrence Block and Screenwriter/Director Scott Frank discuss the complex character of Matt Scudder and how he transforms from page to screen.



Bonus Features on Blu-Ray™ and DVD

A LOOK BEHIND THE TOMBSTONES - Investigate the many characters of A Walk Among the Tombstones.

awalkamongthetombstones.net/

Facebook: Walkamongthetombstones

Twitter: @amongtombstones



FILMMAKERS & CAST:

Cast: Liam Neeson, Dan Stevens, Boyd Holbrook, Sebastian Roche, Brian “Astro” Bradley, David Harbour, Adam David Thompson

Director: Scott Frank

Written by: Scott Frank

Produced By: Danny DeVito, Michael Shamberg, Stacey Sher, Brian Oliver, Tobin Armbrust

Executive Producer: Kerry Orent, Lauren Selig, Mark Mallouk, Richard Toussaint, Adi Shankar, Spencer Silna, Tracy Krohn, Kate Bacon, Nigel Sinclair, Guy East, John Hyde

Music By: Carlos Rafael Rivera

Film Editor: Jill Savitt, ACE



TECHNICAL INFORMATION - Blu-ray™:

Street Date: January 13, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61142522

Running Time: 1 hours 54 minutes

Layers: BD-50

Aspect Ratio: 2.40:1

Rating: R for strong violence, disturbing images, language and brief nudity

Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 and Dolby Digital 2.0, DTS Digital Surround 5.1 (also in Spanish)

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:

Street Date: January 13, 2015

Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.

Selection Numbers: 61142525

Running Time: 1 hours 54 minutes

Layers: Dual

Aspect Ratio: Anamorphic Widescreen 2.40:1

Rating: R for strong violence, disturbing images, language and brief nudity

Technical Info: English Dolby Digital 5.1 / DVS DD 2.0 and DTS Digital Surround 5.1 Also Spanish

Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish, French


----------

